# Locomotive Engineer Derailed Train to Wreck Navy Hospital Ship Mercy Over Coronavirus Suspicions



## Asher (Apr 2, 2020)

A San Pedro train operator was arrested on suspicion of running a locomotive at full speed at the end of the rail tracks near the USNS Mercy this week, officials said Wednesday, April 1. Apparently this guy was Leary of the Navy hospital ship Mercy and tried to run his train locomotive through the barrier at the end of the line and sink the ship.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 2, 2020)

On the other side of the heroic efforts of Mr. Garret Goble sits the (alleged) asinine efforts of Mr. Eduardo Moreno. What was initially regarded as poor craftmanship and justification for PTC in yards and terminals, turned into some more sinister when he decided to speak.










Locomotive Engineer Derailed Train to Wreck Navy Hospital Ship Mercy Over Coronavirus Suspicions, Feds Say


Prosecutors charged a locomotive engineer who worked at the Port of Los Angeles with intentionally derailing a train at full speed near the US Navy Hospital Ship Mercy because of suspicions over it and activities surrounding COVID-19, according to a federal criminal complaint.




www.nbclosangeles.com







> A CHP officer who witnessed the crash and took Moreno into custody told authorities he saw the train smash through a barrier at the end of the tracks before plowing through several obstacles including a steel barrier and chain-link fence. It then slid through a parking lot, across another lot filled with gravel, and smashed into a second chain-link fence, according to the affidavit.
> 
> Moreno allegedly told the officer, "You only get this chance once. The whole world is watching. I had to. People don't know what's going on here. Now they will," the complaint alleges.
> 
> ...



Here is a video of the coverage.







I don't think he got that close but the FEDS are likely to give him an E for effort...and the E stands for Extended sentence.


----------



## cocojacoby (Apr 2, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> I don't think he got that close but the FEDS are likely to give him an E for effort...and the E stands for Extended sentence.


How about an "I" for Idiot!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 2, 2020)

Obviously Insane!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 2, 2020)

cocojacoby said:


> How about an "I" for Idiot!


Obviously Insane!


----------



## Barb Stout (Apr 2, 2020)

I hope and assume El Loco was an engineer for a freight train rather than a passenger train.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Apr 2, 2020)

"........and the train it won't stop going, no way to slow down..........."

Seriously though, there are a LOT of people who are suspicious of government overreach and unchecked power regarding COVID-19, but I doubt very many of them would want to ram a train into a ship!


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 2, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> I hope and assume El Loco was an engineer for a freight train rather than a passenger train.


*Pacific Harbor Line* in Long Beach/San Pedro





PHL - Pacific Harbor Line | Anacostia Rail Holdings







www.anacostia.com


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 2, 2020)

This video helps show the condition of the locomotive in greater detail and the area where it left the rails. There is also a response from the mayor discussing the impact to patients.





LookingGlassTie said:


> Seriously though, there are a LOT of people who are suspicious of government overreach and unchecked power regarding COVID-19, but I doubt very many of them would want to ram a train into a ship!


In similar news Fauci's life is apparently being threatened over his push for government mandated isolation.


----------



## cocojacoby (Apr 2, 2020)

Checking Google Earth, it appears that there was a track that did go straight ahead and onto the pier where the Mercy was docked (draw a vertical line right through the center of the photo below). It obviously has been out of service for a long time and partially covered over. The switch has also been removed so it was hard to figure out how he got there. Checking out Bing Maps you can see there is another track he used, not the obvious one below (black line on map) but the one inside the road loop on the left.




Funny how the news story said he "steered" the train towards the Mercy on the bottom banner.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 3, 2020)

The Judge: How do you plead?

The Attorney for the defendant: Not guilty by reason of insanity.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 4, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> The Judge: How do you plead?
> 
> The Attorney for the defendant: Not guilty by reason of insanity.


"In that case, I remand you to the state psychiatric ward for evaluation. It should take a minimum of 20 years...."


----------

